# Some old prints and paintings are just for fun.



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Carl Brenders Stable Royals, Brahmas


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

He is a Belgian naturalist and wildlife painter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck is wrong with that hen? Am I seeing it wrong?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Again probably a little overwrought.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overwrought? That bird is terribly distorted and unrealistic. It's like he really didn't want to do an accurate illustration of the hen. Look at the head. Really? And where are her wings?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Artistic License! Seriously, go look at the Standard, the illustrations aren't much better.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's analagous to a Barbie doll, not an accurate representation!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Except for Chicken Farmer Barbie!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry, cracks me up every time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a whole lot artistic about that rendering. More of a Pollack painting. 

Do you have chicken Barbie as an avatar?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe Chicken Barbie is all about girl empowerment!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't need a Chicken Barbie for that.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chicken Barbie is all about the attitude!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chicken Barbie doesn't give a cluck.

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chicken Barbie is living the life!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone that can stay that clean working around chickens is faking it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Robin, thee doth protest too much! I know you won't say so, but my suspicion is that picture of a young lady is you from about two years ago!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I've just been talking to someone about the injuries we get working around the feathered ones.


----------

